# USA Requirements for portable appliance testing



## BBQ

In general there are none.

On construction sites OSHA does have a few rules.


----------



## frenchelectrican

UKMeterman said:


> Hi,
> I am looking for the requirements in the United States of America for the in service inspection and testing of portable appliances. In particular the testing required for electrical equipment used on construction sites, such as drills angle grinders and similar.
> 
> Thanks


 
The PAT's used in Americiane side gernally almost never used at all.

Beside some of the jobsites which they will follow OSHA reguations reguarding of PAT methold it can be used.

OSHA = Department of safety / labour ( UK side ) 

Merci,
Marc


----------



## chicken steve

would it be OSHA, or the NRTL's here....? ~CS~


----------



## chewy

In New Zealand all plant needs to be tagged, so its a 6 month or 3 month (My tags are always out) inspection of the plant done by a competent person. Large GCs will often cut the plugs off plant that isn't tagged.


----------



## gnuuser

pat testing is generally done in military and installations and many labs, and is sometimes required for construction sites. but for commercial and residential its rarely ever done.
i do pat testing frequently on my own equipment and appliances for my family and friends. (including keeping a log on the items inspected and tested, including repairs.)
for my peace of mind anyway


----------

